# Scotland



## danabeaton (Jul 15, 2011)

Any people from Scotland here?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yip,well in the middle of the North sea


----------



## bearablelightness (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello, i've just moved to Edinburgh... I've been trying to find out what sort of support stuff might be going on around here... any pointers?
Whereabouts are you Dana?


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi dana,
from Shetland, living on the mainland(I've become "soomoothed" as Rossy might say  )


----------



## Jamto (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey, yeah just recently moved near Stirling.


----------

